# محاضره مهمه في تصميم الدكت



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

محاضره في 9 صفحات لتصميم الدكت وحساب فقد الضغط


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

الموضوع فعلا بسيط و مشروح باسلوب بسيط و جميل


----------



## شـــادي (3 مارس 2009)

Thank you man for the grad file


----------



## ازهر السعيدي (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود.......لكن الرابط لا يعمل ممكن اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

اخي ازهر السعيدي شكرا على مرورك الكريم 
ولكن ليس هناك رابط!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​ 

:7: ستجد الملف في المرفقات اقصى يمين اول مشاركه  :56:​


----------



## ابو خليل طه (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الدكة (3 مارس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 مارس 2009)

منكم ولكم وبكم 
انا

شكرا لكم جميعا واتمنى التوفيق لكم جميعا​


----------



## احمد الجميل (4 مارس 2009)

الله يزيدك علما 
والى الامام


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 مارس 2009)

الجميل لايقول الا الكلام الجميل 0000000000000 انت في غايه الروعه يا احمد


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا زيكو . وشكرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (20 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## أبو وجدان (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووو ر .............. على المجهووووووووووووووووو د


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (21 أغسطس 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زيكو وبارك الله فيك روح ياشيخ ربنا يزيدك من علمه ويزيدنامعاك وتعالى بسرعه


----------



## سمعان79 (20 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس*​

وذادك الله علما نافعا.


----------



## Atatri (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## lawlaw (21 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## مستريورك (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكوريا هندسة


----------



## pora (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## mr.ahf1 (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ayody (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور اخي 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mshmsh (23 يوليو 2010)

thanx ya handsaaa


----------



## محمد ام درمان (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور علي الجهد


----------



## محب الحرمين (6 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله فعلا ملف كويس جدا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 ديسمبر 2010)

يا هندسة فعلا ان شاكر على المعلومات الجميل لان الحاجات دى انا بخدها فى الكلية وكنت فعلا محتاجها:56:


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الحبيب


----------



## وائل البرعى (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين الصبر (8 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## حسام محمد (8 فبراير 2011)

يسلمو يا باشا شي حلو كتير 
الف شكر الك 
حسام ...


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يبارك فيك و الى الامام دائما*​


----------



## محمد_86 (7 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على تعاونك معنا


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (10 مارس 2011)

مع خالص شكري وتقديري علي هذا المجهودالعظيم بقضاء حوائج الناس جعلنا الله وإياكم ممن خصهم علي منابر من نور يوم القيامه


----------



## احمد بيو (19 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعة ياريت حد يشرح المثال انا لم افهمة وشكرا


----------



## nofal (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## younis najjar (16 سبتمبر 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك*_​


----------



## abdmaw (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## mahmood mrbd (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر حسن (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مانجستووو (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر ياهندسه ........


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

يا رب يجعل فيه الافاده لكل قارئي الملف


----------



## mohammedmekkawy (22 يناير 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود ونتمنى المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (7 فبراير 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس زيكوا بس انت فين من زمان والله ليك وحشه يا هندسة


----------

